# May be starting a betta tank



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hooray!

found this on Craigslist $25 for a 2.5 gallon with all accessories and "everything you need to start a tank". And I figured I spent $60 on my 3 gallon $25 on a 2.5 isn't so bad + it comes with everything. So hopefully this guy gets back to me.

2.5 gallon fish tank with all accesories


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Complete with clown puke gravel  You can have the same idea from walmart for the same price though... Walmart.com: Aqua Culture Betta Wave Aquarium Kit With Full Led Light, 2.5 Gallon: Fish


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Well I was planning to replace the gravel with something else, but I must say that that isn't a bad deal. I could always not respond to their reply e-mail. And like a week later email them saying a bought a new tank because I never received an email back. They have contacted me back once, but I've had so many deals fall through so quick on cl.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

id flat out tell them you can get similar set up brand new and offer 10 bucks for it, if they turn it down go get a new one.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is turning into a shrimp tank and I bought a new tank anyway.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I just picked up a betta and put him in a 2 gallon glass jar for a couple of days. I have been looking at those betta tanks but they are crazy priced. Just saw a 15 gallon starter kit in petco for $39.99. Includes hood, filter and heater. I think this is going to be my new betta tank.


----------

